# FS: 210 Gallon Tank (Dual Overflows.Black Pine Stand.Megaflow SUmp) SOLD!!!



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold. Thanks.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

What it the new tank?


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

I'll take the sump if whom ever buys the tank does not want it. Will send a PM


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

one person has showed interest in the entire setup and 2 people for the sump. id like to sell the entire setup at 1 go. ill keep everyone who pmed me posted.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Where was this in May


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

240sx said:


> Where was this in May


you can always have another tank!

updated with an actual pic of the tank setup.

*** please note that nothing else is included unless otherwise listed above ***


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Mike, what a great deal....  .... wish I have the room~


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

You're right in a sense, except I have no floor space left!

Maybe I'll try and move my 90 & 130...



m_class2g said:


> you can always have another tank!
> 
> updated with an actual pic of the tank setup.
> 
> *** please note that nothing else is included unless otherwise listed above ***


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys. its a nice setup but cant fit 2 big tanks at my place. aro and tankmates are growing out this 210 so it has to go.

updated pics of tank setup and sump. quick pics with my camera phone.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!!!


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

to the top; again!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

BigFatLyre said:


> to the top; again!


thank you!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

sold. thanks for looking.


----------

